
 The Biocentric Universe Theory: Life Creates Time, Space, and the Cosmos Itself - amichail
http://m.discovermagazine.com/2009/may/01-the-biocentric-universe-life-creates-time-space-cosmos
======
three14
The article is Not Even Wrong.

Sure, quantum mechanics gives a special role to the observer, but that doesn't
mean that the universe and the observers within it just popped into existence
because it was being observed. That both begs the question, and takes a
popularization of quantum mechanics and turns it into New Age philosophy.

